

When the boss is wrong:  How speaking out can save lives - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33667046

======
thaumasiotes
Title is unrelated to article. Did you mean to submit
[http://www.bbc.com/news/health-33544778](http://www.bbc.com/news/health-33544778)
?

